# Fahrrad-Montageständer Werkstattqualität



## Reinfried (18. April 2010)

super Montageständer mit 30 kg  schwerer Bodenplatte jetzt bei Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170474661540&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

stammt aus Meisterwerkstatt, alle Verschleißteile sind neu


----------

